# DD hates being wiped!



## Linzie2 (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't know what to do!! She hates being wiped during diaper changes. She doesn't mind the butt-wipe but in the front....forget it!!! She cries and sometimes says "Ow" Seems like she's been pooping a ton lately, too, so she NEEDS to get clean there!!

It breaks my heart to hurt her, but what do I do? I can't leave the poo in there!

She doesn't have any kind of rash, her labia are not red at all. She has not really even let me see, but on the inside she may be a little red. Hard to tell.

Also, she hasn't been without DH or I since any of this started. One day she was crying so hard that I was so worried about abuse, but there is just no way.

Any help?


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

My son jumps off his potty and tries to run away before we can wipe his butt after he poops. There's no rash or anything. I hold the wipes in my hands to warm them a bit before I use them. I don't know that it helps, but I know it can't hurt.


----------



## BeingMe (Oct 25, 2006)

Any chance she fell or hurt it? Maybe she is sensitive to the wipes. Maybe try using just water on a thin soft washcloth. We have reuseable wipes we bought off diaperswappers that work great.


----------



## want2bmoms (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Linzie2* 
Also, she hasn't been without DH or I since any of this started. One day she was crying so hard that I was so worried about abuse, but there is just no way.

Positive mama? I guess I mean what about the days or so right BEFORE it started? Not to scare you, but that does sound a little "red flaggy"...









It may also be possible that while wiping someone pushed to hard and it hurt! Is she old enough that you can get her bottom clean and she can "help" get herself clean? "mama do one wipe, baby do one wipe..." or (after you have gotten one decent wipe in) "you don't want me to wipe your vagina, ok, but you need to get yourself VERRRrrrrry clean. I will hand you the wipie, and you can hold it, and you can wipe yourself. But let mommy show you how" (put the wipe in her hand and guide her hand from front to back). Tell her to _do it again!_ until you are sure she is completely clean. If she is done helping, then explain to her that she has to get clean, and if she doesn't want to get it done, mommy will do it for her, but you promise to be very gentle.
I know it may waste wipies, but it may help too.


----------



## Linzie2 (Sep 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *want2bmoms* 
Positive mama? I guess I mean what about the days or so right BEFORE it started? Not to scare you, but that does sound a little "red flaggy"...









It _does_ scare me! But I am positive. I think. It was scary to see her cry so hard that one day, but she had 5 poops in a few hours and I think they burned. I think this was the day it started and maybe she's just still freaking because she remembers it hurting. This girl doesn't forget anything!!

I was wondering about getting some plain yogurt and putting that on like a cream in case it's yeasty. She'll eat yogurt, too....2 containers at every meal if I let her! I also was going to cut up some old receiving blankets and start using them with just water instead of the wipes. Thanks for the ideas, mamas!


----------



## BeingMe (Oct 25, 2006)

Just make sure you rinse the blankets really good to make sure there is no perfumes or anything keft from your detergent. Even better is to use a detergent like Charlies Soap, Country Save, etc that has nothing in it.
And I would really go with your instinct on this. If you honestly believe there is reason other than the bowel movement issues then move on. But if there is even a shadow of a doubt, then look into it.
Hugs mama, I have a little one who won't let us wipe, but her's is because she had citrus and gave her a rash.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

will she wipe herself? my dd loves to do this.


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

My son picked up his doll and kissed its crotch once. You can imagine my thoughts. Except he hadn't been with anyone except me, my husband, and a very trusted friend. He never repeated the behavior. It was just the random act of a toddler.

I think we need to watch for red flags, but I think we can also destroy a marriage if we over-react.


----------



## Ofwait (Feb 16, 2008)

My son is very very sensitive to anyone messing with him. It started with some food allergies and diahrea and he got very sore. He still has a tendancy to get pretty sore on the underside of his penis where it lays against his scrotum.

He likes to put his own cream on, help fasten diapers etc.


----------



## Linzie2 (Sep 14, 2006)

OK, now she's really red today....I think it just pee/poo irritation. I just did the dipes on a sanitary wash, may keep doing that. Also going to up her water intake, maybe her pee is too strong. The poops keep coming very frequently, she used to be a once a day pooper but now it's multiple times







May look into some binding foods to firm it up a little...it's not diarrhea or anything, just super soft.

Her arms aren't long enough for her to wipe herself yet







I know that would do the trick, she just can't do it!! So I started putting some plain yogurt on as a cream too and she can help with that. I think I may get a squirt bottle to rinse her off at the changing table, too. I'm sure it must kill to be wiped! OK, off to go cut me up some flannel blankets for wipes!!

Thanks for all your great ideas!!


----------



## Ofwait (Feb 16, 2008)

The squirt bottle is a good idea. When my DS was a little smaller I used to change by the kitchen sink, and rinse him with warm water, he thought it was funny at that point. I wish he thought the same of the bath tub, that would make things easier..


----------



## mamamille (Nov 30, 2006)

double


----------



## mamamille (Nov 30, 2006)

non petroleum jelly helps with keeping the rawness protected, and I would sprinkle acidophlus on her as that is why you would be using the yougert and won't need to be wiping it up.

Also a quick bath is much better at cleaning a crazy poop... and much more gentler than wipes...


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Best therapy for a diaper rash is open air. Can you let her be nakey butt? Also, put breastmilk on it.


----------



## foogoomomma (Jan 12, 2008)

A quick bath or holding her over the bathroom sink and washing her off may just do the trick. My daughter's pee/poo tends to be acidic as she eats a lot of fruit. She also has sensitive skin in general so add on burning poo/pee and she has a miserable lil' bum! I just hold her over the bathroom sink and wash her gently and pat dry. It does the trick







Hope your daughter is doing better!


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

I have the same issue with my 17 mo old dd. She is just very sensitive. She's never been out of the care of me or my dh and I am 100 percent certain nothing traumatic has ever happened to her. I often will set her in the sink to rinse her bottom if it's particularily messy. That works very well.


----------

